# Small Betta Pellets



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

So one of my boys is smaller than the other two and can't seem to eat the pellets my other two boys eat. I have enough small pellets to last another month or two but idk what to get after those run out because I don't remember the brand name. Does anyone know of a smaller betta pellet?


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Atison's Betta Food, Atison's Betta Pro and Hikari Micro Wafers are all great, small pellets.


----------



## bamsuddenimpact (Jan 25, 2011)

My Aqueon Betta Food my boys love! just drop one at a time because they dont stay afloat long and you wanna make sure they r eating. I think they were like 2.69ish at Petco. Im gonna go see if i can find a link to them.

EDIT: http://www.amazon.com/AQUEON-Betta-...3?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1297444651&sr=8-3


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

New Life Spectrum Grow is the smallest pellet i know of. my CT female, Freya, was so tiny when i got her, i had to crush her pellets, but she could eat the Grow pellets just fine. and, they helped her grow more, too! :3 if all else fails, regular pellets, crushed up work fine. :3


----------



## bamsuddenimpact (Jan 25, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1656264169565&set=a.1434422023650.2054638.1325910154

thats a pic of one on my index finger.. I don't have big hands haha


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I really recommending the one that ,,bamsuddenimpact'' did Betta Food Daily nutrition by Aqueon for . It in the yellow round box. The pellets are small and not heart all my bettas love them. But not all the stores have them though. I even call them and ask if they discontinue them. They told me they still distribute them. I guess it can be ordered on line may be from pat store or www.aqueonproducts.com


New Life SPECTRUM Betta Formula in the round box with blue lid good. But they don't float they go right to the bottom. Well mine bettas are grab them fast


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

the grow pellets i use float for a long while before they sink. all my bettas adore them, but i can't feed them to Cup. he gobbles them too fast, and since they're so small, he gets more air than pellets and bloats up. x-X i've fed them to Chappy since she was a month-old fry. :3


----------



## bamsuddenimpact (Jan 25, 2011)

Mine are in a little plastic container that looks like a mini jar kinda


----------



## mynameiskcdc (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah, my Philson is little as well. He loves the Aqueon Betta Food pellets. They're the only ones he will eat. They're great. They will float for a little while, so yeah just watch your betta and make sure he eats them.


----------



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys  I'll be buying more the next time I can get to my PetSmart (an hour and a half away  )


----------



## plakatfighter123 (Jan 15, 2011)

some smaller pellets are called bio gold baby pellets


----------

